# Irish Whisper Snap Crackle Pop kidded with quads!



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!! Snappy kidded!!!!!! She had quads, 3 bucklings and she gave me my keeper doeling too! : So far, I am thinking at least one buckling is polled. Sadly, I lost one of the little bucklings.  I am very very pleased with how her FF udder came in. 

Snappy actually kidded on Monday during the day. Of course, she decided to kid while I was at work. My mother was keeping an eye on her for me since I was 45 minutes away. Poor Mom, just had to kid on Mom's watch. LOL, Mom is not experienced in birthing and called me in a panic. I headed home ASAP but was far away. Mom was able to pull it together and get the kids all suctioned and cleaned off with some coaching over the phone. I am so proud of her! She told me she was especially nervous because Snappy is my favorite.

Now for kid pics. :greengrin:

My doeling.    I can't tell if she is polled yet. Any opinions?























































The little buckling that I think is polled.




































Next buckling.


















My poor little angel buckling. :sigh: I found this little guy ice cold, barely breathing, and in an odd position when I got home from work yesterday. I tried to get him warmed up and stimulated but he passed on. Not sure what happened. He was lively and I saw him nurse before I left for work. When he did pass on, milk came pouring out of his nose so my best guess is that he somehow asperated? Poor little guy. :mecry:



















Finally here is Snap's FF udder. 



















Thanks for looking!
Tracy


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

First off CONGRATS!!!

Sorry about the baby 

The little girl, to me, looks polled, but im NO expert!

All of them are SUPER cute, but my fav is the doe


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats on the babies! So sorry one passed, it is always hard and it is very frustrating when you don't have a definite why. I love the doeling! I don't see any swirls on her head, so that is promising. Nice capacity on that first udder.


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Cute babies. Sorry about the little buckling. I love your keeper doeling...very flashy!

Have you named them yet? If not, I think the little doeling wants to start with J or V since that's what is written on her side, lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats 

the doe kid does look polled :thumb:


----------

